# Nancy *NSFW*



## Trever1t (May 14, 2014)

_POR3404-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



_POR3348-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


Just met her. Did I do her justice?


----------



## Trever1t (May 14, 2014)

lots of lookies no sayees.


----------



## kundalini (May 14, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Just met her. Did I do her justice?





Trever1t said:


> lots of lookies no sayees.


Most probably did what I just did..... spend 5 to 8 minutes on another website.   

Excellent shot.


----------



## Stevepwns (May 14, 2014)

I think that pose would work better for me if she was actually in the waterfall.  But its still a nice shot.  Light looks perfect. She is hot. Well done.


----------



## Designer (May 14, 2014)

Oh, yes!


----------



## goodguy (May 14, 2014)

I wish I could write more but my jaw is still open drooling and drooling and drooling!!! :er:


----------



## EOV (May 14, 2014)

Some guys have all the luck. I am going to have to start having a bib or something before opening you threads from ow on Trevor. I need something to catch the drool.


----------



## Mach0 (May 14, 2014)

I wish her hand and arm weren't blocking the rear..... But that's because I want to see more


----------



## BrickHouse (May 14, 2014)

There's a waterfall in this picture?


----------



## Mach0 (May 14, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> There's a waterfall in this picture?



Totally didn't notice


----------



## yahgiggle (May 14, 2014)

justice is a new name for it but i think i would want to do her justice too ;-D lol well done looks good to me buddy


----------



## LarryLomona (May 14, 2014)

Did I do her justice? yes :thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t (May 14, 2014)

I think I nailed the first one as best I can. This second one not as well. I had glare all over the house and my eyes are having trouble focusing. Who says growing old is fun?




_POR3348-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (May 14, 2014)

HEY NOW.

Very nice.

I'd like to see more...

...oh, and less.


----------



## Trever1t (May 14, 2014)

I started a new job driving concrete mixers 2 months ago. Today was the first weekday off. Not sure when I'll have the time to edit another, probably Sat. We have studio shots in blue, and another look or 2 at the falls. I'm taking this girl to the beach as soon as I can. Funny, my inbox on FB is blowing up?


----------



## Rosy (May 14, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> lots of lookies no sayees.



Trever all your shots are great.  Do you have a typical outdoor lighting set up?


----------



## yahgiggle (May 14, 2014)

YUM YUM YUM lol


----------



## shefjr (May 14, 2014)

I'm not at all qualified to judge your photos. I just wanted to comment on her eyes. They are stunning! For me it's like her eyes reached into my soul.... STUNNING!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (May 14, 2014)

her bra looks a bit large on her. had you been a professional, you would have asked her to remove it


----------



## runnah (May 14, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> I started a new job driving concrete mixers 2 months ago. Today was the first weekday off. Not sure when I'll have the time to edit another, probably Sat. We have studio shots in blue, and another look or 2 at the falls. I'm taking this girl to the beach as soon as I can. Funny, my inbox on FB is blowing up?




Did you hear about the accident with a bus transporting inmates and a cement truck? Turns out they were all hardened criminals.


----------



## Trever1t (May 14, 2014)

Rosy said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > lots of lookies no sayees.
> ...



Yes, it's called the sun, some shadow, spot meter, A priority, a little +E bias, a good lens and some luck. Typically I don't bring any gear with me. I bring a camera + lens, a battery a CF card and a model. I have used lights outside with some success but honestly I'm better at the natural thang. I just seem to understand it better. Go figure?



IronMaskDuval said:


> her bra looks a bit large on her. had you been a professional, you would have asked her to remove it


You honestly don't know me well enough. I'm a pro man 




runnah said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I started a new job driving concrete mixers 2 months ago. Today was the first weekday off. Not sure when I'll have the time to edit another, probably Sat. We have studio shots in blue, and another look or 2 at the falls. I'm taking this girl to the beach as soon as I can. Funny, my inbox on FB is blowing up?
> ...



Booooo!


----------



## tevo (May 14, 2014)

I love the second image, but the pose in the first looks unnatural to me.


----------



## binga63 (May 14, 2014)

Very nice  as if you'd shoot any other way


----------



## Vince.1551 (May 15, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> lots of lookies no sayees.



I feel her eyes are her asset. I'll personally focus more on that ... aside from her ahem slightly oversized bra   I'll also try head & shoulder 135mm, head to waist 85 or 105mm and some 50mm shots. Would be nice to capture some backlighting on the hair but then you'll need some reflectors (preferred) or some fill lights (which I'll rather not on the fill lights). Her facial features are nice and I'll try some really nice close up facial shots. 

Tbh I can't fault the photos and it's actually well done. Only the posing of the model can be improved to bring out the best in her. 

I'll move the model into the position I want even if I have to physically move her. However I'll inform her exactly what I'll do beforehand to see if there are signs of rejection or uncomfortableness. (Ethics & Standards in managing models)


----------



## Vince.1551 (May 15, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> lots of lookies no sayees.



Oh btw was she wearing high heels on the first photo?


----------



## timor (May 15, 2014)

I think we need a special gallery for those NSFW.  I think woman can inspire a man.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 15, 2014)

Great shots.  Nothing else to say really.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2014)

Very Nice and What manaheim said.


----------



## pgriz (May 15, 2014)

I get drawn to the eyes.  Expressive, deep, open.  While we may be "distracted" by a nice body, the eyes catch my attention and my imagination.  You've managed to get the eyes right, both in terms of sharpness and in the way you've got the highlights that make them sparkle.


----------



## astroNikon (May 15, 2014)

manaheim said:


> HEY NOW.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> ...


naughty, naughty bunny

Love the shots.
Same waterfall as in other pics too I noticed .. not that I've totally perused your flickr account for beach or pool shots or anything  lol


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2014)

Not my type pf gal, too classy.


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 15, 2014)

Trever1T, I told you NOT to publish our shoot! Jeez, some guys just don't listen. 

The mother in me says, I hope she has an inner beauty too.
Wonderful job, she should be happy.
Nancy...the other Nancy


----------



## Trever1t (May 15, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > lots of lookies no sayees.
> ...


I think so!



runnah said:


> Not my type pf gal, too classy.


You know, I really understand that. She's not as seductive as some of my other models but very much a beauty.


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> > Trever1t said:
> ...



Not that she isn't seductive, just not my type. Maybe if she bleached here hair, smeared her make up and stayed up for 48 hours.


----------



## pixmedic (May 15, 2014)

jebus Trevor...
how do you find these women?!?
and how do you lure them back to your place to get mostly naked and let you photograph them while thinking you are doing THEM a service?!?
i mean...i have access to some serious DRUGS and i cant get that to happen!


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> jebus Trevor...
> how do you find these women?!?
> and how do you lure them back to your place to get mostly naked and let you photograph them while thinking you are doing THEM a service?!?
> i mean...i have access to some serious DRUGS and i cant get that to happen!



He is a great photographer of beautiful women. No secret.


----------



## Trever1t (May 15, 2014)

You know it's funny. My associates and I chuckle about it. If I was only younger and looking like a GQ cover...oh well. This young lady actually found me on IG and requested a shoot. I couldn't deny her now could I?


----------



## pixmedic (May 15, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> You know it's funny. My associates and I chuckle about it. If I was only younger and looking like a GQ cover...oh well. This young lady actually found me on IG and requested a shoot. I couldn't deny her now could I?



no. no you could not.


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> You know it's funny. My associates and I chuckle about it. If I was only younger and looking like a GQ cover...oh well. This young lady actually found me on IG and requested a shoot. I couldn't deny her now could I?




Now you have to either go for the "guy with lots of money looking for arm candy" or "only go after women with daddy issues". Neither is very dignified, but any port in a storm!


Wait, You have a super hot wife if I remember correctly.


----------



## Trever1t (May 15, 2014)

I'm not so classy ... that could work 

Yes, thanks, she puts up with me, no way I'm trading in.


----------



## BrickHouse (May 15, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> i have access to some serious DRUGS and i cant get that to happen!



"Excuse me miss, could you tell me, does this rag smell like chloroform?"


----------



## pgriz (May 15, 2014)

Actually, Bill, you've got a good thing going.  You have a gorgeous and sharp wife who supports you in your activities, you have enough skill and obviously personal charm to get beautiful women to want you to see them (mostly) naked, and you have the tools to make your critics disappear (a nod to the Jimmy Hoffa technique).  Just stay healthy, and enjoy the ride.  And post - we like the roads you're travelling.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2014)

Exactly this^^ Well said.


----------



## CourtSC (May 15, 2014)

Please do not take this negatively at all....it's more curiosity than anything!  But I can't get beyond the fact that she's standing in front of a waterfall in lingerie versus a bathing suit!  It's the first thing I thought of and then only thing I can actually concentrate on!  The photos are GORGEOUS of course!  And maybe it's my lack of portrait/people knowledge that makes me concentrate on this aspect.  Was this done on purpose?  Did you choose the waterfall as a background for a specific reason?  Is this a common photography thing?  Like I said, purely a curiosity post....the woman and pictures are amazing!


----------



## Trever1t (May 15, 2014)

CourtSC said:


> Please do not take this negatively at all....it's more curiosity than anything!  But I can't get beyond the fact that she's standing in front of a waterfall in lingerie versus a bathing suit!  It's the first thing I thought of and then only thing I can actually concentrate on!  The photos are GORGEOUS of course!  And maybe it's my lack of portrait/people knowledge that makes me concentrate on this aspect.  Was this done on purpose?  Did you choose the waterfall as a background for a specific reason?  Is this a common photography thing?  Like I said, purely a curiosity post....the woman and pictures are amazing!



Lingerie is good almost anywhere. I call it boudoir au natural


----------



## scotts2014se (May 15, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> CourtSC said:
> 
> 
> > Please do not take this negatively at all....it's more curiosity than anything!  But I can't get beyond the fact that she's standing in front of a waterfall in lingerie versus a bathing suit!  It's the first thing I thought of and then only thing I can actually concentrate on!  The photos are GORGEOUS of course!  And maybe it's my lack of portrait/people knowledge that makes me concentrate on this aspect.  Was this done on purpose?  Did you choose the waterfall as a background for a specific reason?  Is this a common photography thing?  Like I said, purely a curiosity post....the woman and pictures are amazing!
> ...


Yes! Even a dump site.


----------



## Trever1t (May 15, 2014)

scotts2014se said:


> Yes! Even a dump site.



Awesome idea!


----------

